# Nick Skelton's son Dan sounding very proud!



## philamena (7 August 2012)

This is Dan Skelton speaking on BBC Somerset this morning. We've heard a lot of proud parents, here's one proud son! (PS pops was a bit squiffy on the telebox last night wasn't he? Who can blame him?! Hee hee!) 

http://audioboo.fm/boos/911999-dan-skelton-talking-about-his-dad-nick


----------



## DuckToller (7 August 2012)

What a good interview from a young man - think the son is hugely more articulate than his father, although we can forgive Nick 'I mean" Skelton anything after 4 clear rounds!


----------



## JCWHITE (7 August 2012)

Even a front page mention on the local rag, the Coventry Evening Telegraph, now that does amaze me!!
I am sure both sons are equally proud, they seem to have turned out beautifully!!


----------

